# What free agent big man post player should warriors go after this off season?



## WarriorFan64

I then see us being a contender for a championship then. Not that warriors can't shock the world still in playoffs. Any guys you have in mind.


----------



## PFortyy

Warriors should go after Camby. I dont think he is a free agent this offseason, but the Warriors should look to trade for this guy. If we get him, I see the Warriors finishing 3rd, 4th or 5th in the Western Conference.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

marcus camby ?

you mean marcus "no offensive game at all...permaenantly injured....getting paid far too much for a 31yo" camby ??

LOL

NO THX 

you want an athletic big man then trade for a high draft pick in this years draft or somehow get jermaine o`neal from indiana

chris bosh and dwight howard are untouchable,why make a crap move just for the sake of it


----------



## PFortyy

Dude, Camby is the DPOY! Yeah, Jermaine Oneal is a way better scorer then Camby, But he is just too hard to get. We need a good defender/Rebounder(not sayin that oneal cant do those things).We have too many offensive guys. I rekon camby would be a good fit for the Warriors.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

for what it would take to get camby the risk is WAY too much 

and as for being DPOY...that award is a joke...who plays defense anymore?

Ben Wallace won it 3 times just because he could rebound the ball,camby is just a different looking model of the same player

Bruce Bowen is supposed to be a great defensive player yet all he does is trip guys over 

ever noticed the DPOY = cant shoot a lick ...of course you gonna look a good defender if thats all you have to do...no plays being run for you,no energy expended taking shots 

that award is a farce ..has been for years


----------



## bruindre

Am I the only one who thinks Biedrins can keep improving as a player?


----------



## PFortyy

bruindre said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Biedrins can keep improving as a player?


nope, i agree with you bruindre.Biedrins is one of my favourite players. I think Biedrins will be an All-Star someday. but the kid jus turned 21 recently. His time will come later. Warriors should sign Camby for a 2-3 year contract. Then after those 2-3 years, its biedrins time to shine. by then, he would have improved his Offensive Game, free throw shooting to probably 60-70% and will be a defensive monster. Hopefully Biedrins is patient and doesnt go to another team before he fully develops.


----------



## HKF

bruindre said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Biedrins can keep improving as a player?


Nope. O'Bryant as well.


----------



## PFortyy

HKF said:


> Nope. O'Bryant as well.


Patrick O'Bryant is the Man. He will also be a big part of the Warriors in years to come.


----------



## bruindre

HKF said:


> Nope. O'Bryant as well.


You just made yourself a BBF.com groupie (huh, ronna?).


----------



## bruindre

ronna_meade21 said:


> Warriors should sign Camby for a 2-3 year contract. Then after those 2-3 years, its biedrins time to shine. by then, he would have improved his Offensive Game, free throw shooting to probably 60-70% and will be a defensive monster. Hopefully Biedrins is patient and doesnt go to another team before he fully develops.


Ugh, Camby isn't a FA until after the 2009-10 season.


----------



## PFortyy

bruindre said:


> You just made yourself a BBF.com groupie (huh, ronna?).


haha, patrick obryant is just a very popular player:biggrin: 



> Ugh, Camby isn't a FA until after the 2009-10 season.


Damn, that sucks. Who can we try and get then?


----------



## bruindre

ronna_meade21 said:


> haha, patrick obryant is just a very popular player:biggrin:


Maybe in Australia....and Bakersfield.


----------



## PFortyy

bruindre said:


> Maybe in Australia....and Bakersfield.


you just wait bruindre...Patrick O'Bryant is going to be a great player. You will regret everything u hav sed about him.


----------



## HKF

I went to the same University as O'Bryant, so I do hope he succeeds if for no other reason than to stick to the idiots at my school who said he shouldn't go pro because he won't get drafted. Then again I don't even know why I waste my time on people who don't follow basketball as religiously as I do. Still I want them to look stupid.


----------



## WarriorFan64

We need a post big man. If he can be athletic also that would be nice.


----------



## Zuca

Zach Randolph may be a good fit for this team...

GS send Al Harrington to Portland and Adonal Foyle to NY;
NY send Jerome James to GS, Francis and Malik Rose to Portland;
Portland send Zach Randolph to GS, Lafrentz and Miles to NY;

Portland may do because Al didn't get so much money like Zach, while add some good scoring in Francis and an experienced good defender in Malik for basically nothing for them (Lafrentz and Miles).

As for GS, Zach is a way better offensive player than Al, while both aren't great defenders, but I see improvement in this team with him.

NY: I have no doubt that they'll take this trade.


----------



## Amareca

O'Bryant will never do anything for the Warriors. What a wasted pick, if you can't run the floor real well, you are not going to see the floor.

The Warriors won't get a big man like that easily because they are hard to find, they are exceptions and usually allstars.


----------



## c_dog

I don't see how they can get any serviceable big man... there just aren't a whole lot of them out there and you certainly won't get one through free agency without overpaying.

That said, they already have one of the best young centers in the league in Biedrins. His freethrows look awkward but man he's pretty quick for a guy of his size.. runs like a deer. He also finishes well and has good strength despite looking a little skinny. If he hits the gym and work on improving his srength, and spend some time with the shooting coach on improving his ft% a bit, he'll be even better.


----------



## HKF

Amareca said:


> O'Bryant will never do anything for the Warriors. What a wasted pick, if you can't run the floor real well, you are not going to see the floor.
> 
> The Warriors won't get a big man like that easily because they are hard to find, they are exceptions and usually allstars.


And you know this how? A big man that runs the floor well is not a prerequisite for success. A big man who can catch, rebound and finish at the rim is. 

Who's ever heard of a five man fastbreak? O'Bryant rebounds, outlet to a guard and the fastbreak starts. That's basic basketball.


----------



## SirCharles34

shouldn't you wait to see how far this 'small ball' will get you cause then you may not need a big man. lol..


----------



## Despot_Stefan

Just bring Kosta Perovic from Europe and you're good to go


----------



## xray

I'm sure Dallas would help you get Dampier back into the fold...:biggrin:


----------



## WONTONnPHO

I definitely think the Warriors can improve by getting a decent big man this off season. They don't need an all star guy, just a guy that can deepen the bench!


----------



## Zuca

Again, Zach would be good for this team (at least talent-wise).


----------



## A_12_92

if the warriors are going after a big man, i think in someones than have some range and good ballhanding abilities, but that still can defense the post
if you are thinking in great names, j oneil is a good chance, or maybe garnett fitts good here, but that is difficult to happend, 
and if you think in no so big names, maybe someone like brad miller, kurt thomas or mark blount, there arent superstars, but are good players, that can defend down low, and can defenetlive shoot the ball
i dont know if any of them are FA, but maybe a good choice go after one of them, 
Biedrins is a very good player, a good defender, but is like the only real center, al harrington is a great player, but he dont fit too well in the C,


----------



## bdw0617

I am one of the few people who don't think they need a "big man"... because this isn't a protypical team. They don't feed the post, they don't run very many sets, they depend on taking their man off the dribble. I mean, if you can get a JO that would be awesome, but unlikely, and what's the point of getting a big man for the sake of getting a big man.

The warriors need 1, maybe 2 more players that fit the mole of Harrington...bigger forwards that are athletic enough to get up and down the court, can play a little defense and rebound. don't have to be the best of scorers. Golden State has no problem scoring.

The problem as I see it now isn ot the lack of big men, but hte fact that they play the way they do with an 8 man rotation.

I don't think you sign a free agent, but you use the log jam at guard/small forward to get a decent athletic big(er) man. I don't see richardson being on the team next year. he's a great player, but you have to ask yourself.. at his salary, and the depth at his position of players of similar style and close ability...he's pretty expendable.

What I would do, and this is just me, and I haven't did a trade checker or anything and the rest of the financial details could be worked out is to send J-Rich to ATL, and find a way to get Marvin Williams from them. Give them a 1st rounder if you have to. I know they probably wouldn't want to give him up, but that's the type of player you would like to get. Athletic enough to play more than one position and can get up and down the court.

Tyson Chandler, Maybe Channing Frye.. players that fall into that mole. The only way this team takes a step forward is to use the log jam they have at SG/SF to their advantage. This is assuming they resign Barnes.. they can't loose Richardon and Barnes.


----------



## Chef

Draft Sean Williams with the 36th pick...


----------



## px

hey guys...just want to congratulate the warriors for a great playoff run...if you guys have big man problems, why not try to go after darko milicic???he runs the floor plus nelly would be able to improve this guy...i think he's a better fit for nelly...he can grab rebounds and has a nice soft touch...what do you guys think????


----------



## f22egl

You could also trade for Brendan Haywood,who has demanded a trade. Michael Pietrus in a sign and trade would get it done. Perhaps Sarunas and a pick could also work out.


----------



## JoeOtter15

they really need someone to play interior defence and grab rebounds, so players like carlos boozer dont **** on them all series long


----------



## jericho

www.starbury.com said:


> marcus camby ?
> 
> you mean marcus "no offensive game at all...permaenantly injured....getting paid far too much for a 31yo" camby ??
> 
> LOL
> 
> NO THX
> 
> you want an athletic big man then trade for a high draft pick in this years draft or somehow get jermaine o`neal from indiana
> 
> chris bosh and dwight howard are untouchable,why make a crap move just for the sake of it


First of all, Camby's actually older (33, I think). Second, watch the guy play. He does have an offensive game, with putbacks, finishes, and occasional jumpshots. He has no real inside game, but manages to get 10-15 ppg without having many (if any) plays run for him because of how active he is. 

He's not permanently injured...but can be expected to miss 10-15 games a year.

Regardless, I think he'd be an awesome addition to Golden State. He's the kind of rebounder and interior defender the Warriors needed against Utah, and he can run, pass, and finish on the break. Shoot, have him play 28-30 mpg off the bench to extend his career a bit, backing up Biedrins and Harrington. Or make Harrington the 6th man (a better idea, in my opinion).

And, Denver may very well be looking to move him this summer. But I seriously doubt Golden State will want to part with an adequate package of players and picks that Denver would want to add.


----------

